
Yog’s Law and Self-Publishing - daddylonglegs
https://whatever.scalzi.com/2014/06/20/yogs-law-and-self-publishing/
======
hprotagonist
Every once in a while, someone who knows about Yog's law learns about peer-
reviewed journals and the academic publishing model, and they absolutely lose
their minds.

I pay $750 _extra_ just so i can self-host a PDF of my own work legally, on
top of $96/page just to publish it at all!

Also my editor and copy-editor are unpaid volunteers, I'm an unpaid volunteer
reviewer, and i have to buy my own paper copy of the journal issue in which my
work is published at no discount.

~~~
yummypaint
Maybe dont submit articles to predatory journals. Many such requirements are
now going away (even at some elsevier journals) as a direct result of pressure
from people refusing to play by their rules. If your field has an equivalent
of the arxiv, there isnt much a journal can do if you post your preprint prior
to submission.

~~~
hprotagonist
this is a perfectly reputable journal that’s the oldest in its field. It
wasn’t on Beall’s list or anything.

Preprints are fine in general. Bioarxiv exists, but isn’t the dominant force
that arxiv is.

------
deogeo
Is that the Yog of Yog-Sothoth fame?

